# 2nd house insurance/landlord insurance



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi, looks like rather than selling our house my brother in law will be staying here in stead.
Does any one know if he can insure this place fully or do I need to get landlord insurance to cover the buildings?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

dreaddan said:


> Hi, looks like rather than selling our house my brother in law will be staying here in stead.
> Does any one know if he can insure this place fully or do I need to get landlord insurance to cover the buildings?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to pass them on to our Household department. We cater for the more specialist types of risks so I'm sure we could probably help or at least offer you some guidance.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

dreaddan said:


> Hi, looks like rather than selling our house my brother in law will be staying here in stead.
> Does any one know if he can insure this place fully or do I need to get landlord insurance to cover the buildings?
> 
> Thanks


Will you have a tenancy agreement drawn up? If so, you are probably best off looking at Lanlords/Property Owners insurance. Usually much cheaper than household insurance too, plus you get cover for loss of rental income in the event of a claim (eg a fire at the property and it is uninhabitable for so many months). A Landlords policy can also be extended to include any contents owned by the landlord, such as carpets, curtain, beds, washing machines etc.

You can look at household insurance, but you might struggle, depending on whether the insurers will class a brother in law as a member of your family. Household insurance will have to be in your name.

He won't be able to insure the property as he doesn't own it.

We have excellent rates for Landlords Insurance and should also be pretty much able to match or beat any quote, so feel free to give us a ring and we can get some quotes for you.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

No we don't be drawing up a tenancy agreement drawn up , no rent will be paid he will just be responsible for the upkeep of the building while there.

I'll pm later


----------

